# 8 N PTO disengages while running finish mower



## mdcwells (Aug 22, 2021)

have a 1952 8N. I recently purchased a new Kioti 5 ft finish mower and it worked great for about 15 minutes. The lever for the hydraulics disengages and kills the PTO. I checked it running on my shop floor and after a couple of minutes it will kick it out. So i know it is not just bogging down in thick grass. The hydraulic fluid is at the full line on the dipstick. I have never ran anything on the PTO before on this tractor. I use the plow and blade regularly. The tractor has been in my possession for a few years but my grandparents bought it in '56. I know the PTO has been used not sure how recently. On a side note I changed the sludgy fluid a couple of years ago. i noticed the blade lifted a bit jerky and slower afterwards. It seems like it smoothed out after awhile. Maybe a coincidence maybe part of my issue. Any advice appreciated. thank you.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Check the length of the driveshaft on the mower.
It MUST have some room to slide in and out. When you lift the mower with the 3 point the geometry of it will push the driveshaft into the tractor. If it is too long it will booger up the pto on the tractor and ruin the oil seal, the circlip that holds the bearing in and cause the pto to pop out of gear.


----------



## mdcwells (Aug 22, 2021)

I will take a look thank you


----------



## Jim Quist (May 4, 2019)

mdcwells said:


> have a 1952 8N. I recently purchased a new Kioti 5 ft finish mower and it worked great for about 15 minutes. The lever for the hydraulics disengages and kills the PTO. I checked it running on my shop floor and after a couple of minutes it will kick it out. So i know it is not just bogging down in thick grass. The hydraulic fluid is at the full line on the dipstick. I have never ran anything on the PTO before on this tractor. I use the plow and blade regularly. The tractor has been in my possession for a few years but my grandparents bought it in '56. I know the PTO has been used not sure how recently. On a side note I changed the sludgy fluid a couple of years ago. i noticed the blade lifted a bit jerky and slower afterwards. It seems like it smoothed out after awhile. Maybe a coincidence maybe part of my issue. Any advice appreciated. thank you.


I had a '52 8N .... now have a '58 641. They both did the same exact thing. Check the PTO shaft - there is a clip that can come off. when the shaft gets pulled out, it can disengage the PTO drive. Its a .50 cent part - but as long as you have it out - replace the seal and bearing if you can


----------



## mdcwells (Aug 22, 2021)

Jim thanks for the reply. I’m just curious if I bungee corded the lever back and was able to mow that would probably indicate something in the lever. If it still kicked out it could be a really good chance that it’s that clip on the PTO shaft. Would that be a way to narrow that down?


----------



## Jim Quist (May 4, 2019)

mdcwells said:


> Jim thanks for the reply. I’m just curious if I bungee corded the lever back and was able to mow that would probably indicate something in the lever. If it still kicked out it could be a really good chance that it’s that clip on the PTO shaft. Would that be a way to narrow that down?


Bungee might narrow down a problem with the lever - but there is an even easier way to tell if it is the shaft clip. 

Remove your mowers driveline from the tractor PTO shaft - and try to pull the tractors PTO shaft in and out - (forward and aft). 
If you can slide the PTO shaft in and out more than about 1/16 inch .... it is probably the circlip - 

It is an easy fix - $20/30 worth of parts and an hour or so. Drain the rear end - remove four bolts - slide the shaft out.
Replace the gasket, oil seal, bearing and the clips. Is really one of the easier jobs on the 8N (if you have the skill and the tools)

For a couple more bucks, you can simply purchase the entire shaft, bearing and gasket as an assembly. 
Saves from having to get the circlips or bearing off the shaft.

Search "replace 8N PTO shaft". There are plenty of videos and web hits to walk you through it.


----------

